# webshop in jsp?



## stargate (23. Feb 2005)

tach

ich wollte mal fragen ob es ne seite oder ein kostenloses buch im internet gibt wo genauer darauf eingegangen wird wie man einen webshop ins jsp schreibt.


mfg stargate


----------



## Sir-Dart (1. Mrz 2005)

http://pdf.coreservlets.com   dort dann die pdfs durchchecken. Kapitel 9.4.

Gruss


----------



## DP (11. Mrz 2005)

da gibt es schon was fertiges unter lgpl auf java-basis. komme momentan nicht auf den namen...


----------

